# Подскажите по выбору инструмента



## боинист (28 Мар 2013)

Добрый день уважаемые форумчане!созрел я до того чтобы купить себе инструмент-баян ,но как доходит до выбора тут начинается ступор,и не потому что я робкий, а потому что никогда непокупал. так вот в наличии есть 80тыс.руб. бОльшую сумму чесно говоря нет желания тратить. инструмент нужен для себя.без выборки.иргаю больше народные песни.Мало информации по китайским инструментам,кроме того что китай г..но..фуфло и так далее. а по картинкам в интеренете это не выбор. и вообще интернет это такое место где тебя "обуют" если ты незнаешь чего ищешь. Просто убивают цены на старые раритетные грандины и прочие вельты и фиротти.встречал даже по 120 тыс. и пишут. что концертный пятирядный чуть ли не лучше юпитера.понятно что продать хочется по дороже,но не доходить же до абсурда. у меня сейчас рубин 7. я переделал на нем клавиатуру(мягче сделал).кнопки поменял. но для игры мне он просто ненравиться.хотя он новый практически.на нем не играли.так я его хочу продать ну максимум за него попрошу 12т.р. а откуда люди цены берут?но не об этом сейчас. баян мне нужен 3х голосный,как я уже сказал без выборки.чтобы была современная и удобная клавиатура.и несколько тембров. посоветуйте пожалуйста на что обратить внимание? не ищу какой то невероятный звук. для дома хватит и кускового. а на сцене с залом в 500чел.даже самый звучный аккорд никто неуслышит без микрофонов.а по нормальному узвучить и настроить звук даже ученического баяна вполне техника позволяет. главное чтоб баян строил. с аркестром мне не играть.


----------



## sedovmika (28 Мар 2013)

Если Вы хотите чтоб он звучал как БАЯН, а не как губная гармошка, отметайте напрочь аккордеонированые Вельты и протчая подобная безобразия. Этот расстроенный звук поначалу кажется красивым, но если послушать или поиграть подольше, он начинает надоедать, затем утомлять, а потом от него хочется просто где-то укрыться. Видимо человеческая природа, слух не терпит диссонанса. 
Так вот, если нужен приличный баян, обратите взор к цельнопланочным Тулам, у меня была Ясная Поляна (без выборки, 61 кнопка). Звучание мощное, бас красивый, напрягаться и давить меха что есть моченьки не надо, - очень отзывчивый и мощный инструмент (в шумной компании это неоспоримое преимущество). Не берите с выборкой - очень тяжел слева получается. Инструмент неубиваемый, - играйте хоть целыми днями. Про осмотр при покупке писать не буду, - это отдельная тема. Минусы - тяжеловат, хорошо бы уменьшить усилие нажатия в правой руке, иногда требует настройки или того или иного вида ремонта. По цене можно уложиться до 50 тыс.


----------



## боинист (28 Мар 2013)

спасибо большое за совет, ясную поляну смотрел новую. обалдел от звука.играть очень легко. и ощущения, что с этим инструментом родился, возникли с первых аккордов.но цена на новый 220тыс.руб. конечно убила больше. а за 52тыс.смотрел в комисионном магазине поляну.убитая в хлам.весь погрызаный. а что у него в нутри одному Богу известно. а кагда на интузиазме возился с рубином с почти новым, проклял тот день когда сел за баранку этого пылесоса))вроде мелочи. а досаждают.пока все отрегулирова.клапана переделал.клавиатуру.вобщем намучмлся.теперь он играет.но прикасаться к нему нет ни малейшего желания.играю на терке. безотказный. так вот если что то возьму и если не дай Бог надо будет его шаманить, то я уже этого непереживу.хочеться взять.и играть. а не день играть два чинить. А звук, Вы, совершенно правы. звук нужен именно баянный. мне эти розливы ненужны.нелюблю я это. С весом баяна тоже бы полегче чего. Я хоть и не слабый физически, 15 лет дзюдо даром не прошли, но поиграв на рубине , а потом взяв терку тут же понимаешь по чем фунт лиха)).

а что, из новых инструментов ,неужели нельзя ничего за эти деньги найти? ну или в очень хорошем состоянии?

вот это аппарат нравится http://eugenmeermann.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Goldencup4.jpg по нему чтонибудь известно?есть у кого такой?понятно что это китай.,и видео по ним я смотрел.но неужели нету вообще ниодного рабочего экземпляра? все такие плохие?информации вообще нигде нет кроме рекламы. и посмотреть на него и послушать нет возможности.

просто неможет быть такого чтобы баян был обсалютно ныкудышным.есть целая фирма которая его выпускает, а смысл его выпускать если его никто небудет покупать. значит покупают и играют. если есть какой то брак,это одно.можно же устранить.но инструмент то будет новый.


----------



## sedovmika (28 Мар 2013)

Я бы все-таки двигаться в таком направлении: искать подержаный цельнопланочный мастеровой баян. Все эти блестки, нарядные кнопки, шикарный внешний вид осточертеет через недельку, когда нет хорошего звука, проверено на многих. Плюсы мастерового цельнопланочного инструмента: можно долго играть на сжим или разжим, из-за подгонки язычка "плотно" по проему; латунная механика переживет нас, в отличии от механик любых ширпотребовских баянов; звук звонкий, красивого тембра. Не рекомендую брать Ясную Поляну с выборкой: за счет расширенного диапазона и выборки она неприемлемо тяжела для любителя. Если попадется без выборки и слегка зауженным диапазоном, надо брать. Что-то не видно в продажах 3-голосых Туляков и Юпитеров, кусковых, но очень хороших по звучанию и легких, такие стоит брать. Не рекомендую бросаться на иностранщину, они делают игрушки на день, а мы говорим об инструментах 40, 30 лет, и остающихся ИНСТРУМЕНТАМИ.

Баян ищется, покупается, продается долго, поэтому внимательно просматривайте сообщения на Авито, например.


----------



## боинист (28 Мар 2013)

пожалуй Вы на 100% правы, и возразить мне как ни странно нечем. Баян это игрушка(не имею ввиду тех кто зарабатывает и живет баяном) не из дешевых для нас простых любителей.Главное условие- ОН просто должен тебе понравиться.за одно это уже стоит его купить.буду искать,слушать.Какие тут советы..и на кого ориентироваться?На великих,что играют на эксклюзивных инструментах? Если я и куплю себе такой баян я не стану вдруг великим исполнителем.Если я не гонщик,мне ненужна спортивная машина. В общем ищу себе цельнопланочный инструмент и живу счастливо. жизни нехватит раскрыть все возможности такого инструмента. Смотрю видео старые с Юрием Козаковым, так вворачивал на трехрядном, что многие на своих юпитерах замучаются пыль глотать.У нас себе мужичек купил юпитера за 350, а играет в хоре подыгрывает там пару песенок детских и все.еще раз спасибо за поддержку и советы.помогли,облегчили мои думки.не буду париться,как говориться -была бы шея,а хомут найдется))


----------



## Яков505 (29 Мар 2013)

Здравствуйте, мой знакомый продаёт баян-кнопочный аккордеон Galant-итальянский, ломаная дека фагот. 56г выпуска, в рабочем состоянии, звучание хорошее. 11 регистров справа, 3 слева, но это кусковой. Если заинтересует могу выслать фото и дать номер этого человека! просит за неё 40тыс.


----------



## spawellness (29 Мар 2013)

Яков505! Пожалуйста пришлите фото [email protected]


----------



## Яков505 (29 Мар 2013)

Отправил можете посмотреть!


----------



## sedovmika (29 Мар 2013)

И мне фотки [email protected] если не затруднит, предложение весьма заманчивое...


----------



## Яков505 (29 Мар 2013)

Отправил, смотрите!


----------



## sedovmika (29 Мар 2013)

Посмотрел, думаю покупатель найдется, если звучание будет приличное.


----------



## vitttalik (29 Мар 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> осмотрел, думаю покупатель найдется, если звучание будет приличное.


Уважаемый sedovmika) в Vоскве нашел интрумент ясная поляна трехрядка. Хозяин характеризует баян, следующим образом: закончил на нем училище хренникова и институт. брал его не новым.
На авито есть картинка, цена 50 000 готов уступить. Что скажете на ваш взляд? если баян прошел через училище и институт у него есть шанс продолжить свою историю?) Хозяин баяна указаывает что он музыкант, и что этим живет, планирует взять инструмент уже тысяч за 300 000 
Тут еще один нашел баян, готовую ясную поляну за 25 000 цельнопланочную, 61 клавиша вправой руке подскажите это нормальная Поляна?


----------



## sedovmika (29 Мар 2013)

Делается так: берете и играете хроматическую гамму (перебираете все кнопки сверху вниз и обратно). Если нижние 10-12 тонких голосов звучат плоховато или не настроены, не считать дефектом, также как и несколько басовых кнопок вверху грифа, - хватит оставшихся за глаза. Затем смотрим герметичность (компрессию), должна быть на приемлемом уровне. Если выборка Вам не нужна, спросите хозяина может ли он ее убрать? Дело в том что на Поляне латунные цельные планки (посмотрите что бы не было отдельными планками, а одна здоровая желтая планка с язычками на ней на каждой стороне резонатора), а они тяжелые и плюс выборка в левой утяжеляет полукорпус зело. Потом проверяете левую, чтоб басы все звучали одинаково нормально и мощно. Мех чтоб не требовал ремонта, новый стоит 8-12 тыс. Ну а над внешним видом, полировкой и т.д. поработайте сами. Если получится за 45 и удастся в вышеуказанные требования, покупку можно считать удачной и с можно радостью приступить к опробованию дома (параллельно с обмывкой). Не берите инструмент по почте не попробовав "вживую"!


----------



## 4lex (12 Янв 2019)

sedovmika писал:


> Если выборка Вам не нужна, спросите хозяина может ли он ее убрать?


А есть где-нибудь описание как это сделать, или делал ли кто-нибудь это из участников, есть ли фотографии.
Меня уже Ясная Поляна без выборки интересует, но у нас здесь они редко когда предлагаются, больше с выборкой (по одинаковой цене).
Я в прочем сомневаюсь что эта операция приведет к желаемому результату, снижению веса, голоса от выборки то останутся.


----------



## ugly (12 Янв 2019)

Самый простой способ убрать выборку - поменять левую половинку на готовую.
Можно ещё переключатель заблокировать в положении готового.
Все остальные способы весьма непростые будут...


----------



## vev (12 Янв 2019)

*ugly*,

самый простой способ - купить без выборки... Сложно представить, что кто-то берет полноприводной джип и выдирает полный привод... Зачем столько сложностей? Что на рынке моделей не хватает?


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (12 Янв 2019)

Всем здравствуйте ! С русским звуком я бы тоже посоветывал конечно только тульский ЦП. Я взял за 50тыс.67 на 150.Вроде ничего был сначала,брал у знакомых.Внешний вид на 4+. А теперь настройка нужна и переклейка лайки. Ещё наверное на "чирик" работы. Вот пройдите по ссылке. Тут наверняка можно выбрать вон два туляка по 87т. Но опять же, лучше ехать смотреть и проверять всё.   https://www.avito.ru/user/884fffa616785ccf98142a8f9b81d8a7/profile?id=551157028&a
mp;src=item


----------



## VladimirL (13 Янв 2019)

vev (12.01.2019, 18:00) писал:


> самый простой способ - купить без выборки...


К тому же и самый правильный. В продаже бывают баяны без выборки. 

p.s. 
Какими нежными и ласковыми эпитетами, хочется вспоминать людей,
которые калечат нормальные цельнопланочные инструменты...


----------



## 4lex (13 Янв 2019)

Не судите строго, я сам с Германии, а здесь ЯП без выборки так часто не предлагаются. Меня просто интересовало вариант ли это, выборку убирать, но как я написал выше, сам я так не думаю.
Спасибо за ответы.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (13 Янв 2019)

Не надо ничего убирать. Лучше подберите сразу без выборки.(Если играть русскую песню). Пожалуй лучше Тульского баяна или юпитера ничего нет для этих целей.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (13 Янв 2019)

Не надо ничего убирать. Лучше подберите сразу без выборки.(Если играть русскую песню). Пожалуй лучше Тульского баяна или юпитера ничего нет для этих целей.


----------



## VladimirL (13 Янв 2019)

4lex (13.01.2019, 15:53) писал:


> Не судите строго, я сам с Германии, а здесь ЯП без выборки так часто не предлагаются. Меня просто интересовало вариант ли это, выборку убирать, но как я написал выше, сам я так не думаю.


Да, сложный случай. Мастера-то у вас есть конечно, в Германии. Но наверно и за работу возьмут не мало. Если нет вариантов доставить в Германию из России (мож кто из форумчан доставляет?), то, как вариант, ниже по ссылке есть для подменного полукорпуса (кстати, на 150, расширенный). Насколько подойдёт на другой инструмент, не скажу, но при грамотном подходе, если сделать на нём отверстия под шпильки грамотно, получите себе инструмент с двумя полукорпусами левыми в комплекте. Может дешевле обойдётся, чем целая переделка полукорпуса готово-выборного. Вы поузнавайте, не спешите, может кто чего ещё подскажет, или доставить вам баянчик возьмётся.

IMHO:
Если вес не критичен слишком, то проще оставить выборку как есть, она не мешает в общем-то.

Вот по этой ссылке, в самом низу, продаётся левый полукорпус от готового баяна "Ясная поляна":
http://mirbajana.com/prodazha-bayanov-i-akkordeonov


----------



## 1alex123 (15 Янв 2019)

Вот нeсколько об?явлeний по Гeрмании.
Разныe инстумeнты, разныe цeны. 

Knopfakkordeon B Griff
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/knopfakkordeon-b-griff/1030413693-74-
9056

Bajan, Knopfakkordeon Handarbeit - exklusives Modell
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/bajan-knopfakkordeon-handarbeit-exklu
sives-modell/1012621076-74-2542

Akkordeon,Knopfakkordeon,Bajan.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/akkordeon-knopfakkordeon-bajan-/10092
08127-74-1963

Knopfakkordeon / Bajan "Konzert" aus Tula (Russland)
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/knopfakkordeon-bajan-konzert-aus-tula
-russland-/997863983-74-2542

Knopfakkordeon Tulskij Konzertinstrument.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/knopfakkordeon-tulskij-konzertinstru
ment-/995436631-74-5751


----------



## andrey.p6 (21 Янв 2019)

А кто что думает про Московские цельнопланочные "заказные"? Встречаются в интернете под названиями Москва, Московский, Былина.
Стоит ли их брать? Может кто-то играл на таких или владеет? Или лучше взять ЯП? Нужен цельнопланочный без выборки для любительского музицирования.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (13 Мар 2022)

Всем доброго здоровья !. У меня "нарисовалась" такая проблемка "Какой баян прикупить".. Продал свой ЦП Тульский полный. Сделал вывод, что для свадебно-банкетной халтурной работы-очень жирно это. Да и по росту для меня великоват. Посоветуйте-что для этих дел как бы "самое-то". Я рассматриваю тула-304. Бюджет 25-30 руб. Хотелось бы по легче, по меньше, и с русским звуком баяна, ну и с регистрами для разнообразия звучания. С уважением !


----------



## vyachek (14 Мар 2022)

ЮрийКазакБаянко написал(а):


> Я рассматриваю тула-304.


Был в пользовании такой баян. Мне он показался неудобным. Как то некомфортно на нем играть, словами даже не объяснишь, к тому же очень узкий гриф - пальцы задевают за регистры. Звук также не впечатлил. Баян разливной, поэтому чтобы "русский" звук получить, нужно будет голоса перенастраивать в унисон, так так в одноголосном режиме у него совсем слабый звук. После такой перенастройки останется только 3 комбинации звучания: Фагот, Баян и Бандонеон. Инструмент непопулярный, поэтому цена в 25...30 тр - для него слишком завышена. Если сравнивать этот баян с другими инструментами той же группы, то на мой взгляд он всё же предпочтительнее чем баяны Ансамбль и Тембр. У Тулы 304 более внушительный внешний вид, гриф имеет наклон, кнопки перламутровые. Альтернативой ему может быть баян Сатурн: у того более яркие голоса и широкий гриф. 
Да и ещё. Клапана у Тулы 304 на поролоне. Это с одной стороны хорошо, так как работа клапанов заметно тише. Но если он еще родной - то скорее всего истлел в труху.


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Мар 2022)

ЮрийКазакБаянко написал(а):


> Хотелось бы по легче, по меньше,





vyachek написал(а):


> может быть баян Сатурн


И не дай бог этот Сатурн уронить себе на ногу)). Это про полегче и поменьше... .


----------



## vyachek (14 Мар 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> И не дай бог этот Сатурн уронить себе на ногу)). Это про полегче и поменьше... .


Опять ужастики пошли. Обычный вес для трехголосного 58х100.


----------



## MAN (14 Мар 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> цена в 25...30 тр - для него слишком завышена


А тр это что за валюта? Цифровая что ли? 


ЮрийКазакБаянко написал(а):


> Бюджет 25-30 руб.


Видать свадебно-банкетная халтура совсем доходу мало приносит. Сейчас буханка хлеба столько стоит, где ж вы баян за эти деньги купите, да ещё с регистрами.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (14 Мар 2022)

MAN Я имел ввиду до 30.000 тыс. руб. ))) Но тогда наверное "тёрка" после кап ремонта. .Смотрел старые тульские на авито, после ремонта есть даже ц.п. попадаются.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (14 Мар 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> А тр это что за валюта? Цифровая что ли?
> 
> Видать свадебно-банкетная халтура совсем доходу мало приносит. Сейчас буханка хлеба столько стоит, где ж вы баян за эти деньги купите, да ещё с регистрами.


видать.. видать


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Мар 2022)

ЮрийКазакБаянко написал(а):


> имел ввиду до 30.000 тыс. руб.


За тридцать миллионов рублей не встречал ни одного инструмента...


----------



## MAN (15 Мар 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> За тридцать миллионов рублей не встречал ни одного инструмента...


Элементарно. Берёте любой "Этюд" и заделываете его точно так же, как умелец-велосипедист из ветки про мошенников, только не дюралюминием, а "рыжьём". Тяжеловатый правда голдаккордион получится, зато пачкаться не будет.  Можно и камешками ещё украсить, ежели так до нужной суммы не дотянет.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (15 Мар 2022)

так и сделаю -решено


----------



## Sego (15 Мар 2022)

Не знаю, когда свадьбы играл ни чего лучше Вельтмайстеров кнопочных не было, легкий, "визжащий", громкий.... А чего там еще надо? Кстати в пионерлагеря тоже их брал...


----------



## MAN (15 Мар 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Не знаю, когда свадьбы играл ничего лучше Вельтмайстеров кнопочных не было, легкий, "визжащий", громкий.... А чего там еще надо?


Так ведь


ЮрийКазакБаянко написал(а):


> Хотелось бы с русским звуком баяна


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (15 Мар 2022)

Дайте дельный совет, кто знаком с 207-тула , как он ? просто вариант есть на авито от мастера за 20 т. С уважением.


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Мар 2022)

А как же хотелки про многорегистровость?
Если уж 207-я, но сильно облегчённая, то может "Дебют"? С ним можно по сцене скакать, он лёгкий... .


----------



## Sego (15 Мар 2022)

> Так ведь



После пару рюмок пофиг, это свадьба, там "весело" надо.... и громко!.


----------



## MAN (16 Мар 2022)

ЮрийКазакБаянко написал(а):


> Дайте дельный совет, кто знаком с 207-тула , как он ?


Я лично не знаком, но слышал хорошие отзывы от других. В своё время даже Виктор Гридин дал этому баяну очень лестную характеристику, которая была опубликована в какой-то газете. А это, я думаю, что-нибудь да значит, не верю я, что такой человек мог по чьему-либо заказу сказать неправду.


----------



## MAN (16 Мар 2022)

Вот нашёл ту газету, где я это видел. В рамочке "ОТЗЫВЫ" второй принадлежит В. Ф. Гридину и посвящён как раз баяну "Тула-207". К сожалению на этой картинке текст нечитаем, но где-то она мне попадалась раньше в хорошем разрешении. Помню только, что Виктор Фёдорович отмечал там хорошее качество клавиатуры баяна этой модели.


----------



## MAN (16 Мар 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> После пару рюмок пофиг, это свадьба, там "весело" надо.... и громко!.


Если так, то ни баян, ни баянист вообще не требуются, с задачей "весело и громко" отлично справляется аппаратура, воспроизводящая различные звукозаписи. И пофиг нажимает ли там кто-то кнопки и растягивает меха в процессе веселья или просто нажал одну единственную кнопку и пошёл курить.


----------



## vyachek (16 Мар 2022)

ЮрийКазакБаянко написал(а):


> Дайте дельный совет, кто знаком с 207-тула , как он


Тот же Этюд 205, только пятирядный. Для свадеб -вполне себе ничего, желательно только микрофоны встроить (у публики острота слуха притупляется в процессе застолья). Есть более поздний вариант Тула 209 или БН37.


ЮрийКазакБаянко написал(а):


> Но тогда наверное "тёрка" после кап ремонта


Есть тема: обсуждалось что лучше Тёрка или Этюд, рекомендую изучить. Из всех инструментов такого формата считаю более предпочтительным Этюд 205М2. Он по возрасту свежее и имеет алюминиевые клапана на поролоне.
Сразу скажу, если вы ранее играли на баянах уровня Ясная Поляна, то ни один из вышеперечисленных инструментов вас уже не устроит, ни по каким критериям.


----------



## MAN (16 Мар 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Тот же Этюд 205, только пятирядный.


Ну да, а квартира в "хрущёвской пятиэтажке" - та же деревенская изба, только там ж/б панели вместо брёвен и вся деревня дом на дом поставлена и одной общей крышей накрыта.  


vyachek написал(а):


> Есть более поздний вариант Тула 209.


И существует мнение (правда не моё, так что я на нём ни в коем случае не настаиваю и даже разделять не имею оснований), что этот поздний вариант сильно проигрывает раннему.


----------



## vyachek (16 Мар 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Ну да, а квартира в "хрущёвской пятиэтажке" - та же деревенская изба, только там ж/б панели вместо брёвен и вся деревня дом на дом поставлена и одной общей крышей накрыта.


А поподробнее можно проаргументировать? Левая вообще один в один, взаимозаменяемая с 205-ми. На правой отличается только гриф - он пятирядный и кнопки без металлических ободков. Даже ажурка и та сохранилась. Категория у обоих инструментов -"Баян ученический". Что ещё?


----------



## Sego (16 Мар 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Если так, то ни баян, ни баянист вообще не требуются, с задачей "весело и громко" отлично справляется аппаратура, воспроизводящая различные звукозаписи. И пофиг нажимает ли там кто-то кнопки и растягивает меха в процессе веселья или просто нажал одну единственную кнопку и пошёл курить.




Эх..., не играли вы русские и прочие "славянские" свадьбы, когда левая рука "в кровь"....


----------



## Sego (16 Мар 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Вот нашёл ту газету, где я это видел. В рамочке "ОТЗЫВЫ" второй принадлежит В. Ф. Гридину и посвящён как раз баяну "Тула-207". К сожалению на этой картинке текст нечитаем, но где-то она мне попадалась раньше в хорошем разрешении. Помню только, что Виктор Фёдорович отмечал там хорошее качество клавиатуры баяна этой модели.




И опять мимо, на счет Гридина....)). Тут понимать надо, что Виктору Федоровичу в принципе до лампочки на чем. Он просто мог. Хоть на чем.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (16 Мар 2022)

Спасибо всем за совет и за коментарии. Баян который я рассматриваю сейчас у мастера на ремонте. Он сказал что есть пару тёрок,но они чуток проигрывают в звуке. Выбор конечно за мной.Но пока остановился на 207. Да и я думаю будет проще на пятирядном. В молодости когда то был электронный топаз-1. Так я в нём души не чаял лет 30 назад. С уважением !


----------



## vyachek (16 Мар 2022)

ЮрийКазакБаянко написал(а):


> В молодости когда то был электронный топаз-1. Так я в нём души не чаял лет 30 назад.


На 207-й вполне установится миди система. Дорого конечно...


----------



## MAN (16 Мар 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> А поподробнее можно проаргументировать? Левая вообще один в один, взаимозаменяемая с 205-ми. На правой отличается только гриф - он пятирядный и кнопки без металлических ободков. Даже ажурка и та сохранилась. Категория у обоих инструментов -"Баян ученический". Что ещё?


Количество колёс - 4, если диаметр, вылет диска и посадочные отверстия совпадают, так они вообще полностью взаимозаменяемы, передний бампер спереди, задний - сзади, категория - легковой автомобиль. А уж ежели ещё и надпись на шильдике такая же... Всё! Аргументы исчерпаны!


Sego написал(а):


> Эх..., не играли вы русские и прочие "славянские" свадьбы, когда левая рука "в кровь"....


А поподробнее можно проаргументировать? Ведь для того, чтобы по старой доброй славянской традиции кому-нибудь что-нибудь разбить на свадьбе в кровь (и, между прочим, не обязательно именно левой рукой), баянист опять-таки нафиг не нужен.


Sego написал(а):


> И опять мимо, на счет Гридина....)). Тут понимать надо, что Виктору Федоровичу в принципе до лампочки на чем. Он просто мог.


И опять мимо, насчёт лампочки...)) Тут понимать надо, что речь в отзыве была не о возможностях исполнителя вообще и Виктора Фёдоровича в частности, а о возможностях и качестве инструмента. А соврать Гридин по моему глубокому убеждению просто не мог.
И, кстати, ещё один довод против лампочки. В один из приездов Гридина и Зыкиной на его родину в с. Пристенное, земляки попросили их дать для них концерт, так вот Виктор Фёдорович сначала пытался отказаться от этого, ссылаясь на то, что не взял с собой свой баян. Рассказ об этом случае найти в интернете не составит труда при желании. С чего бы это, если ему было так уж до лампочки на чём играть? Ведь в баянах тогда нигде нехватки не было и инструмент ему предоставить сразу же пообещали и, разумеется, он нашёлся.


----------



## Sego (16 Мар 2022)

> А поподробнее можно



А вы подумайте... Ключевые слова - "баянист" и "л.рука"..., да.., я ни чего не писал про "славянские" традиции свадебного мордобоя с баянистом, или в отсутствии оного.)

А на счет отказа Гридина, да мильон причин...), меня до сих пор воротит, когда на гулянках с ближайшими родственниками просят поиграть..., потому что в детстве "на табуретку ставили стихи гостям читать" (условно), комплекс понимаете ли..., и ни чего с этим поделать не могу. А ваш вывод..., что баян, который Гридину нашли его не устроил, и он по этому отказался..... Я вас умоляю...


----------



## vyachek (16 Мар 2022)

Ну что сказать. Знаменитые "Гридинские" баяны были сделаны персонально для него на тульской фабрике "Мелодия" (ныне Тульская Гармонь). Лучшей рекламы для изготовителя нельзя было и придумать. Слово "ТУЛА" выведенное огромными буквами на баяне В.Ф. Гридина ассоциировалось у людей с непревзойденным качеством всего, что бы не производила эта фабрика. И Виктор Гридин не мог поступить по другому, не сказать добрых слов по поводу продукции фабрики. Наверное благодаря этому она и сейчас на плаву, хотя закрылось полтора десятка других подобных предприятий. Прошло время, баянов уровня "Гридинских" давно уже не стало. Концертные баяны достаточно высокого уровня Мир и Русич имеют место быть. Но популярность их в сравнении с Юпитерами и АККО очень низка, какими бы крупными буквами слово "ТУЛА" не было на них написано. Рядовая продукция фабрики лоббируется заинтересованными органами и распределяется централизовано по учреждениям ЦКС (Централизованной клубной системы): культурно-досуговым центрам, сельским домам культуры и школам искусств по баснословно высокой цене.


----------



## MAN (16 Мар 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> А ваш вывод..., что баян, который Гридину нашли его не устроил, и он по этому отказался..... Я вас умоляю...


Простите, но это ваш вывод из сказанного мной, а я имел в виду только то, что ему, как мне кажется, было вовсе не "до лампочки" на каком инструменте играть. Тем более перед публикой. Хотя бы даже и неискушённой и непритязательной, я вообще думаю, что для него это выступление перед десятком-другим односельчан может быть было не менее ответственным, чем в большом столичном зале .


Sego написал(а):


> А на счет отказа Гридина, да мильон причин...)


Однако в итоге этот мильон причин не помешал знаменитым артистам дать в сельском клубе концерт для местных жителей.


Sego написал(а):


> А вы подумайте...


Хорошо, но и уж вы тоже не отказывайте себе в этом удовольствии, ладно?


vyachek написал(а):


> Знаменитые "Гридинские" баяны были сделаны персонально для него на тульской фабрике "Мелодия" (ныне Тульская Гармонь). Лучшей рекламы для изготовителя нельзя было и придумать. Слово "ТУЛА" выведенное огромными буквами на баяне В.Ф. Гридина ассоциировалось у людей с непревзойденным качеством всего, что бы не производила эта фабрика. И Виктор Гридин не мог поступить по другому, не сказать добрых слов по поводу продукции фабрики.


Извините, я что-то не улавливаю сути. Гридин считал своим долгом дать хороший отзыв о серийном баяне низкого качества в благодарность фабрике за то, что на ней специально для него были изготовлены эксклюзивные баяны экстра-класса, это вы хотели сказать? Но разве той рекламы тульской фабрики и её продукции, каковой являлись надписи на инструментах знаменитого музыканта и о которой вы сами тут же пишете, было не достаточно для выражения такой благодарности, что бы ещё и "дрова" какие-то хвалить?


----------



## Sego (17 Мар 2022)

MAN - .... я как то покупал на Тульской фабрике баяны для школы, аж 8 штук, одинаковые... Так они все разные были по звучанию. Из 8, 5 отправил на "исправление" всяких мелких и не очень "недостатков". Я ж говорю (еще раз), вы несколько не в теме, и умозрительно, субъективно пытаетесь что то комментировать. Но я оптимист и улыбаюсь, читая ваши посты! Вы молодец!


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Мар 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Я ж говорю (еще раз), вы несколько не в теме, и умозрительно, субъективно пытаетесь что то комментировать.


Не, MAN как раз в теме. Просто стариковский юмор имеет некие специфические возрастные особенности. Когда хочется тонко и изысканно- получается грубо, и вовсе без предполагаемого политеса. Мы все в ближайшем будущем будем иметь такие же мозговые особенности. Кто раньше, кто позже. Органические изменения, от них никто не убежит... .


----------



## MAN (17 Мар 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Но я оптимист и улыбаюсь, читая ваши посты! Вы молодец!


Аналогично! 


Sego написал(а):


> я как то покупал на Тульской фабрике баяны для школы, аж 8 штук, одинаковые... Так они все разные были по звучанию.


Ну и какой из этого следует вывод?
Неужели этот факт служит подтверждением слов vyachek-а, уверяющего, что разные баяны (Тула-207, Этюд-205, Тула-210) практически одинаковы?
Ничего, главное, умозрительного и всё объективно.
Kuzalogly, подскажите как специалист по мозговым особенностям, это что молодёжный юмор, понять и оценить который мне мешают мои специфические возрастные изменения в организме? Или может быть юмор среднего возраста? Или это вообще не юмор и у профессиональных баянистов с окровавленными левыми руками всё действительно настолько серьёзно?


----------



## vyachek (18 Мар 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> MAN - .... я как то покупал на Тульской фабрике баяны для школы, аж 8 штук, одинаковые... Так они все разные были по звучанию. Из 8, 5 отправил на "исправление" всяких мелких и не очень "недостатков". Я ж говорю (еще раз), вы несколько не в теме, и умозрительно, субъективно пытаетесь что то комментировать. Но я оптимист и улыбаюсь, читая ваши посты! Вы молодец!


Был почти аналогичный случай. В далекие годы во дворце культуры было закуплено 10 тульских баянов 61х120 для оркестра баянистов. По механике, компрессии и т.д. они были одинаковые, а звучали по разному. Штуки 3 были с яркими громкими голосами, были середнячки, а были такие, из которых никак ничего не выдавишь. Причем не отдельные голоса, а целиком баяны такие были. Такое ощущение, что голоса предварительно отсортировали по ответу в группы, а потом из этих групп собирали каждый отдельный инструмент.


----------



## ugly (18 Мар 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Такое ощущение, что голоса предварительно отсортировали по ответу в группы, а потом из этих групп собирали каждый отдельный инструмент.


Ну, это вполне логично.


----------



## Матвей Шмырёв (1 Окт 2022)

Доброго времени суток. Подскажите, какой аккордеон с готово-выборной системой баса взять в соотношении цена-качество?


----------



## vev (1 Окт 2022)

Матвей Шмырёв написал(а):


> Доброго времени суток. Подскажите, какой аккордеон с готово-выборной системой баса взять в соотношении цена-качество?


Вопрос некорректен. Озвучьте для начала бюджет и цель покупки...


----------

